# Adobe Flash Player .exe files will not load.



## JTelford (Dec 10, 2016)

I have a Windows 7 64 Bit computer with the System plugin and Internet explorer and Google chrome versions of Flash Player installed.

Flash Version
23.0.0.207

I have tried clearing all data, uninstalling multiple times, older versions everything but every time I try to open a flash projector or .exe file it open to a white screen and on right click it says 'Movie not loaded'. Another program I have which depends on flash just won't open at all. The flash files I am trying to load should be just normal .swf files / movies. Thanks!


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

There are two types of Flash. The actual program and the browser extensions.

Lets start by testing the browser. Can you view videos at a site such as YouTube?

As for the files you are opening, what is the exact file extension? Have you verified they are actual video files with a program such as MediaInfo?


----------



## JTelford (Dec 10, 2016)

Flash in the browser and .swf files work fine in the browser. The Adobe Flash projector file I am trying to open is a .exe file. And no I have not which is why I wasn't sure which category this would go in. I mean they are Flash animations but they are in Adobe Projector .exe format. Thanks!


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

There's no such thing as an "Adobe Project .EXE format". Adobe Flash projector appears to be a debug format. An EXE is an executable. Do you create the files you're trying to view? Where did they come from? This is a really easy way to get a virus.


----------



## JTelford (Dec 10, 2016)

What I meant is a Stand alone Flash player format also known as a Projector. An no I didn't create them but I know who did.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

The person who created them can play them without a problem? You've seen it?


----------



## JTelford (Dec 10, 2016)

Yep and they used to work on my computer but for some reason they stopped working.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

If they are in exe form, they should auto play and may or may not require anything else be installed before they work.

Assuming they are safe, your only real indication of the problem here would be any errors that you get when trying to open the file.

As noted above (and in your OP), any "normal" swf file will actually have a .swf extension and NOT be an executable.


----------



## JTelford (Dec 10, 2016)

The .swf files I have will play as well as Youtube and other things. It is just the Stand alone projector files that aren't. When i run them it is a white screen and "movie not loaded.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

The "white screen" is the display window. The error indicates the "movie" did not load. A generic error which could have numerous causes, such as a corrupt file.

The point of using the exe format instead of the standard .swf format would be that no supporting software is needed on the destination PC. So it's more likely to be a file issue than not having flash installed.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Where are the files stored?

If they are being opened directly from email, the email program could be blocking them. If they are stored on your HDD, Windows UAC, AV software, or malware software could be blocking them. 

Aside from that, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## JTelford (Dec 10, 2016)

They are stored on my computer and my antivirus is not blocking it. And I have tried multiple files none of them working.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Copy the files to a USB stick or other media and test on another computer. 

That will confirm a file or pc issue.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I wouldn't recommend trying on a different computer because I don't get how they're standalone EXE's. I downloaded Adobe Projector, and the File -> Open dialog asks for a local file or a URL.


----------



## JTelford (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes that is the Adobe Projector Player. You can have it so the Projector Player automatically opens up as the Flash Animation.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

JTelford said:


> Yes that is the Adobe Projector Player. You can have it so the Projector Player automatically opens up as the Flash Animation.


I don't know what that means, but it doesn't answer the question about stand-alone EXE files that are flash files. How were they created?


----------



## JTelford (Dec 10, 2016)

Found this from Adobe Forums and it sounds correct to me. " Now, I think what you want to do is publish a Windows projector (exe) from the .fla file. If you have access to the .fla file, luckily it's very easy to do this. 

So when you open the project in Flash, go to the File menu, select Publish Settings, and now you can choose from all the different types of files you can publsh to. Select Windows Projector (exe) and deselect any that you don't want. 
Now click publish. Wherever it published to, you will find an exe file that you can open like any other app, and it will run the flash object. "


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I think I'll step out of this thread now. I'm not sure the files are safe. Be careful.


----------



## JTelford (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok Thank you for your help.


----------



## JTelford (Dec 10, 2016)

I seriously can't believe this but it was the files after all. Not sure what happened but it was. I'm feeling so stupid right not that it was just the files being corrupted. Thank you for your help.


----------



## JTelford (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok Pretty much when ever I get a new .exe file it works for a bit then stops working.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Can't explain what could be corrupting the files aside from a virus or malware. Running, opening, reading, etc. any file shouldn't change how it's stored on the HDD. 

EDIT: or whatever software is opening the files is "saving" the file when it's complete and it's not saving all of the data or making some other changes to the file.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Do the files contain embedded URLs?


----------

